# Beans in The Netherlands?



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

So, I'm in Holland on holiday at the mo - I plan to pick up some beans before I leave next week. Any recommendations to something I should/should not try?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ohms said:


> So, I'm in Holland on holiday at the mo - I plan to pick up some beans before I leave next week. Any recommendations to something I should/should not try?


There's some Amsterdam coffeeshops (not those ones...) mentioned in this thread, not sure if they're roasters though..

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43985-Coolest-Cafe-Culture-Cities


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

I tasted and enjoyed some beans from: https://keencoffee.com/. I can recommend this roaster.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keen are brilliant!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

ohms said:


> So, I'm in Holland on holiday at the mo - I plan to pick up some beans before I leave next week. Any recommendations to something I should/should not try?


Where are you in NL?

Keen, Bocca, White Label, Friedhats, Manhattan, Lot 61 all spring to mind.

I know more local ones but depend where you are.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

aaronb said:


> Where are you in NL?
> 
> Keen, Bocca, White Label, Friedhats, Manhattan, Lot 61 all spring to mind.
> 
> I know more local ones but depend where you are.


Unfortunately in Zeeland! I've been trying to make it up to Amsterdam (wanted to go past Friedhats at least) but I'm not sure I can, before I leave. I can pick up some Keen locally, I had a cup of Bocca (Colombian) which didn't blow me away or anything, so I'm unsure if I'll pick that up! To everyone else who also recommended keen - thanks!

Most of that lot are Amsterdam/Utrecht, right? Manhattan isn't one I've come across yet! Any opinions on Stooker?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Bocca are very good, perhaps badly brewed? I've always been impressed with what they served me and bags I bought.

Can you visit Friedhats? I saw they were opening a cafe but I think thats still early days.

Manhattan are Rotterdam based but appearing in top cafes all over the world, the 2 owners really know their stuff and are competition veterans of many years.

I'm drinking keen right now at home on espresso and filter and it's excellent. Postage was really cheap so you can always order online.

Keen and Friedhats coffees always do well in competition too.

I don't know stooker, sorry.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

aaronb said:


> Bocca are very good, perhaps badly brewed? I've always been impressed with what they served me and bags I bought.
> 
> Can you visit Friedhats? I saw they were opening a cafe but I think thats still early days.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to get up to Friedhats all week! Only issue is that they're rarely open. Alas, when they can, I'll order some online though.

I'll give the Bocca a shot at some point, only seems fair. It's a shame I can't group some of the Dutch roasters into one delivery (I'm leaving tomorrow). The perils of having family in Zeeland, there's just nowhere close to pick some up!

Maybe if there's some Dutch folks who'd like some Scottish beans we can do a swap! (I have noticed that beans here are much cheaper than at home, which is nice!)


----------

